# Does Anyone Know Anything About This Molnija?



## Sean hunter (Jul 13, 2009)

HI, I recently acquired this Molnija. I couldn't get much info from the owner other than he got it in the ukraine. He had no idea of the age or origins. I have tried to find it on the web, and can find a similar version from 2003 but it seems like a simplified replica of this. The from MVD Ministry of internal Affairs, is inset not stamped, and the back In reward is also an inset not a stamp. The interior is carved silver I believe. Can anyone provide me any information regarding this piece?

Here is mine.




























This is the closest I can find, their 2002 Edition

http://www.autosoviet.altervista.org/Dsc00323.jpg

As you can see it is a very simplified version. The rear is stamped with the same design as the one I picked up.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice dials on those


----------

